# La Nazionale Italiana



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2013)

Questo topic è dedicato alla Nazionale Italiana.
Cosa vi piace e cosa non gradite della Nazionale di Prandelli?
Chi convochereste? Chi non vorreste vedere mai con la maglia azzurra?


----------



## pennyhill (27 Marzo 2013)

Prandelli ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro in Polonia e Ucraina, se a quel gruppo aggiungi due anni in più di esperienza a livello di conoscenza e i nuovi talenti esplosi (che non si fa problemi a convocare), non puoi che avere pensieri positivi per il mondiale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Marzo 2013)

Per me è un orrore puntare su Giaccherini, al suo posto ci starebbe a meraviglia Totti anche se opterei per bilanciare di più il centrocampo in cui non c'è veramente uno che spezzi il gioco, De Rossi (quello vero) in questo senso ci starebbe meglio 

Per il resto una gran bella Nazionale, se gli Juventini (soprattutto i centrali) si impegnassero almeno la metà di quanto fanno nel loro club


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2013)

Se Giuseppe Rossi si riprende e diventa il terzo del tridente siamo *fortissimi*

Buffon

DeSciglio Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini

Montolivo/DeRossi Pirlo Marchisio

Rossi Balotelli ElSharaawy​
Illegali.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Giuseppe Rossi si riprende e diventa il terzo del tridente siamo *fortissimi*
> 
> Buffon
> 
> ...



ok che sarebbe un tridente fantastico ma rossi sulla fascia non ce lo vedo, io vorrei totti al mondiale sperando che stia in forma


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Marzo 2013)

A me la formazione non dispiace, però manca un esterno a destra. La base è questa, per il resto tutto dipenderà dalla prossima stagione, potrebbe esplodere Insigne o confermarsi Cerci. Candreva. Giaccherini e Diamanti non si possono vedere.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Marzo 2013)

L'unica nota stonata di questa nazionale è Giaccherini. Non capisco perchè Prandelli continui a puntare su di lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Marzo 2013)

Nella nazionale mi vanno bene tutti tranne giacchepippa e cazzano


----------



## Jaqen (27 Marzo 2013)

Non sopporto Giaccherini ma capisco Prandelli. Giaccherini è uno di quei tuttofare che piacciono tanto ai tecnici.. è che è scarso.


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Prandelli ha costruito davvero un bel gruppo. Si vede anche un certo carattere e lavoro tattico. Sono contento e credo che in Brasile potremmo fare una bella figura.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok che sarebbe un tridente fantastico ma rossi sulla fascia non ce lo vedo, io vorrei totti al mondiale sperando che stia in forma



anch'io lo voglio Francesco


----------



## tamba84 (27 Marzo 2013)

ieri però speravo una goleada dai 2 gol a malta son pochi


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok che sarebbe un tridente fantastico ma rossi sulla fascia non ce lo vedo, io vorrei totti al mondiale sperando che stia in forma


Come no ? è una seconda punta mancina molto propensa al sacrificio, io sono sicuro che possa fare non bene ma benissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Giuseppe Rossi si riprende e diventa il terzo del tridente siamo *fortissimi*
> 
> Buffon
> 
> ...


E ci sarebbero anche altre soluzioni, con Cerci al posto di Rossi(qualora Pepito non tornasse in forma)e Abate a destra con De Sciglio a sinistra e Bonucci fuori. In panchina, poi, hai sempre gente come Ogbonna, Verratti oppure Pazzini/Matri avanti. 
In ogni caso sono d'accordo con te, questa sarebbe una nazionale fortissima e che potrebbe puntare forte al mondiale, già se guardiamo soltanto il centrocampo potremmo dire che non si vede un centrocampo così da quanto ? Da più di vent'anni probabilmente e con Balotelli ed El Sharaawy ci potremmo avvicinare per tecnica e qualità alla nazionale di Vieri, Totti, Inzaghi e Del Piero.


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

ci stavo pensando ieri....

secondo me questa Italia in campo ha sempre dei doppioni (soprattutto a centrocampo) e così facendo fa giocare i giocatori migliori fin da subito per poi avrli stanchi in eventuali semifinali e finali....

Montolivo e Pirlo

De Rossi e Marchisio


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

sono pochi li allenatori che osano fare un vero turnover


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ci stavo pensando ieri....
> 
> secondo me questa Italia in campo ha sempre dei doppioni (soprattutto a centrocampo) e così facendo fa giocare i giocatori migliori fin da subito per poi avrli stanchi in eventuali semifinali e finali....
> 
> ...



ai Mondiali serve un ottima condizione fisica...come nel 2006 che abbiamo fatto 3 volte i supplementari


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ai Mondiali serve un ottima condizione fisica...come nel 2006 che abbiamo fatto 3 volte i supplementari



si esatto ed è per quello che dobbiamo avere in campo una squadra ben bilanciata e che faccia i cambi da una partita all' altra o in corso d' opera....

secondo me mettere Montolivo e Pirlo insieme e De Rossi e MArchisio è come avere due coppie uguali e invece dovremmo avere più opzioni!!


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

THIAGO MOTTA E GABBIADINI LE NOVITÀ PER LE SFIDE CON BULGARIA E REP.CECA

L’elenco dei convocati
*Portieri*: Buffon (Juventus), Marchetti (Lazio), Sirigu (Paris Saint Germain);
*Difensori*: Abate (Milan), Antonelli (Genoa), Astori (Cagliari), Barzagli (Juventus), Bonucci (Juventus), Chiellini (Juventus), Maggio (Napoli), Ranocchia (Inter);
*Centrocampisti*: Aquilani (Fiorentina), Candreva (Lazio), Cerci (Torino), De Rossi (Roma), Diamanti (Bologna), Florenzi (Roma), Giaccherini (Sunderland), Montolivo (Milan), Thiago Motta (Paris Saint Germain), Pirlo (Juventus), Verratti (Paris Saint Germain);
*Attaccanti*: Balotelli (Milan), El Shaarawy (Milan), Gabbiadini (Sampdoria), Gilardino (Genoa), Insigne (Napoli), Osvaldo (Southampton).


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> THIAGO MOTTA E GABBIADINI LE NOVITÀ PER LE SFIDE CON BULGARIA E REP.CECA
> 
> L’elenco dei convocati
> *Portieri*: Buffon (Juventus), Marchetti (Lazio), Sirigu (Paris Saint Germain);
> ...



quale logica devo sforzarmi di trovare nel vedere thiago motta e gelatino in nazionale?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2013)

dio mio thiago motta  andiamo ancora in giro con sto cesso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

insiste co sto Giaccherini...magari si fa male di brutto...so che non è bello, ma lo odio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2013)

Intanto Giuseppe Rossi segna ancora, mi aspetto di rivederlo in nazionale al posto di quel cesso di Gilardino


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2013)

Rimango dell'idea che l'organico di questa squadra è inferiore solo a Spagna e Germania.

Tuttavia le suddete squadre non possono contare su un trio portieri come Buffon-Marchetti- Sirigu e ne su Balotelli...

Se questa squadra gioca come sa giocare e ci mette la giusta determinazione ai mondiali farà benissimo. 
Se togliamo il 4-0 in finale 2012 (che secondo me ad energie pari invece che una squadra giocava il mercoledi l'altro il giovedi) l'italia praticamente ha fatto sempre sudare gli spagnoli
0-0 2008
1-1
0-0 confederions cup.

Boh,vediamo cosa succede l'anno prossimo, ma rimane il fatto che ha un organico davvero grande. Poi vabbè se prandelli si inventa le posizioni dei giocatori ed insiste con i suoi pupilli...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2014)

La nuova Nazionale di Conte. Due gare due vittorie.


----------



## Tobi (9 Settembre 2014)

Buon inizio ma c è da lavorare


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Settembre 2014)

Balotelli la nazionale non la deve più vedere neanche col radar, zaza gli defeca direttamente in testa
Ottimo immobile, la coppia d'attacco è buona, curioso di vedere cerci con loro
La difesa è spesso pasticciona, si deve lavorare


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2015)

La classifica del girone dell'Italia per Euro 2016


----------



## Mou (28 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La classifica del girone dell'Italia per Euro 2016



Onestamente Conte ha per le mani il materiale umano più scarso degli ultimi 50 anni. Una generazione così povera di qualità come quella attuale a memoria non la ricordo. Mamma mia.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri sera in Rai ipotizzavano che se Conte lascerà la nazionale dopo gli Europei, il primo candidato a sostituirlo sarà Mazzarri.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Febbraio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Onestamente Conte ha per le mani il materiale umano più scarso degli ultimi 50 anni. Una generazione così povera di qualità come quella attuale a memoria non la ricordo. Mamma mia.



Non ne sarei sicuro, mancano punte di primo livello, ma un centrocampo con gente come Bonaventura, Verratti, Marchisio, Candreva, Florenzi, Soriano affiancati a vecchietti d'esperienza come Pirlo, T. Motta, De Rossi, Montolivo non ne abbiamo avuti tantissimi.


----------



## Mou (1 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei sicuro, mancano punte di primo livello, ma un centrocampo con gente come Bonaventura, Verratti, Marchisio, Candreva, Florenzi, Soriano affiancati a vecchietti d'esperienza come Pirlo, T. Motta, De Rossi, Montolivo non ne abbiamo avuti tantissimi.



Sì ma chi di quelli nominati ha una caratura internazionale? Bonaventura sta facendo una buona stagione ma ha 0 presenze in Europa ed emerge in un Milan disastrato (che può essere anche un merito, per carità), Candreva è un talento discreto ma nulla più, Soriano no comment, salvo giusto Florenzi che a Roma sta facendo il suo. I vecchietti invece nemmeno li terrei in considerazione: Pirlo è un ex giocatore, De Rossi combina disastri e a Roma non lo possono più vedere, Montolivo è un incompiuto, Thiago Motta non lo so perché non seguo il PSG ma in Nazionale non hai mai fatto la differenza.
In mezzo Florenzi-Verratti-Marchisio potrebbe essere una buona soluzione.


----------



## DannySa (1 Febbraio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sì ma chi di quelli nominati ha una caratura internazionale? Bonaventura sta facendo una buona stagione ma ha 0 presenze in Europa ed emerge in un Milan disastrato (che può essere anche un merito, per carità), Candreva è un talento discreto ma nulla più, Soriano no comment, salvo giusto Florenzi che a Roma sta facendo il suo. I vecchietti invece nemmeno li terrei in considerazione: Pirlo è un ex giocatore, De Rossi combina disastri e a Roma non lo possono più vedere, Montolivo è un incompiuto, Thiago Motta non lo so perché non seguo il PSG ma in Nazionale non hai mai fatto la differenza.
> In mezzo Florenzi-Verratti-Marchisio potrebbe essere una buona soluzione.



Florenzi/Candreva Verratti Marchisio Bonaventura è un centrocampo molto interessante (ci aggiungerei pure Jorginho).
Il problema è capire se Conte riuscirà ad inserire un certo Insigne e Berardi che meritano molto più la nazionale di certa gente come Pellè (che non gioca nemmeno più) ed Eder che come si è visto ieri è un giocatore da provincia e niente più.
Io giocherei così

Buffon 
Darmian Bonucci Romagnoli Chiellini
Marchisio Verratti Bonaventura
Berardi ? Insigne

In teoria agli occhi di Conte ci sarebbe dovuto essere Dybala lì in mezzo ma ha scelto l'Argentina.
Questa squadra non la trovo niente male, la difesa è rocciosa e ha pure due giovani, il centrocampo è solido e tutti e tre si sacrificano (dalla panca poi l'esperienza non manca, Motta per esempio)
Davanti è un grosso punto interrogativo, vediamo che combina Conte.


----------



## Mou (1 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Florenzi/Candreva Verratti Marchisio Bonaventura è un centrocampo molto interessante (ci aggiungerei pure Jorginho).
> Il problema è capire se Conte riuscirà ad inserire un certo Insigne e Berardi che meritano molto più la nazionale di certa gente come Pellè (che non gioca nemmeno più) ed Eder che come si è visto ieri è un giocatore da provincia e niente più.
> Io giocherei così
> 
> ...



il 4-3-3 è anche il mio modulo per questa Nazionale, ma ho paura che Conte faccia una cosa tipo:

Buffon
Barzagli - Bonucci - Chiellini
Darmian - Motta - Verratti - Marchisio - ElSha/De Sciglio
Eder - Pellè

da spararsi nelle palle insomma. Se non convoca Insigne e Berardi è da internare.


----------



## DannySa (1 Febbraio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> il 4-3-3 è anche il mio modulo per questa Nazionale, ma ho paura che Conte faccia una cosa tipo:
> 
> Buffon
> Barzagli - Bonucci - Chiellini
> ...



Dietro si gioca a 4 secondo me, Chiellini lo lascerei fuori sempre ma siccome dovrà giocare per forza lo farei giocare terzino.
Davanti se è intenzionato a giocare con Eder e Pellè allora non partecipiamo neanche, vediamo se chiamerà quei 2 nelle prossime amichevoli ma ho paura si sia intestardito con la coppia fissa davanti ed El Shaarawy che, poveraccio, è un giocatore nella stessa situazione di Balotelli.
Se Balotelli non avesse cannato gli ultimi anni ci sarebbe andato lui, invece starà a casa.


----------



## Prealpi (2 Luglio 2019)

Semplicemente l'affare si può fare solo alle nostre condizioni, altrimenti si passa ad altro


----------



## 7vinte (2 Luglio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Semplicemente l'affare si può fare solo alle nostre condizioni, altrimenti si passa ad altro



?


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> ?



Oddio dev'essere un messaggio salvato da qualche anno nel server partito solo ora, brutto segnale? arrivano gli ufo?

Ps: conoscevo un forum in cui una roba simile successe veramente...


----------



## 7vinte (2 Luglio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Oddio dev'essere un messaggio salvato da qualche anno nel server partito solo ora, brutto segnale? arrivano gli ufo?
> 
> Ps: conoscevo un forum in cui una roba simile successe veramente...



Credo abbia sbagliato topic


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2020)

*Il Napoli ha vinto la Coppa Italia 2019/2020.*

.


----------

